# New gaming desktop - Tips and help



## Geladi (Feb 10, 2016)

Hello guys! I am currently building a new gaming desktop and I would like your opinion since I am kinda rookie :/ I have chosen few parts http://pcpartpicker.com/p/H2Mf3C but I am still not sure which 980ti I should get even though I read many reviews and comparisons. I might have missed few models aswell so feel free to add them if needed!

1. EVGA Geforce 980TI Superclocked ACX2.0/ EVGA 980TI FTW ACX 2.0/ EVGA 980TI Superclocked 6gb

*2. Gigabyte Geforce GTX 980TI/ OC version / Gaming 6GB

3. Asus Geforce GTX980 TI  STRIX

4. MSI Geforce GTX980 TI Gaming 6G

Anything is up for replacement and any tip will be more than appreciated!

*


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 10, 2016)

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/DRbvgs


----------



## Dethroy (Feb 10, 2016)

ne6togadno said:


> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/DRbvgs



Why pick a K-cpu if the H170 chipset doesn't allow him to overclock said cpu?


----------



## Geladi (Feb 10, 2016)

Well i dont intend overclocking the cpu which is why i picked the non k 6700(plus i ve read that it's custom cooler is good enough so i can save some money for other upgrades) and this motherboard. Also i d like to keep the case i ve already chosen if possible unless there is a good reason not to.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 10, 2016)

k have higher clocks then non k
also if op change his mind and decide to try oc changing mb will be cheaper then changing cpu.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 10, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> Why pick a K-cpu if the H170 chipset doesn't allow him to overclock said cpu?




Actually it does allow some overclocking. The power phase is not as strong and the memory is limited


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 10, 2016)

Geladi said:


> Well i dont intend overclocking the cpu which is why i picked the non k 6700(plus i ve read that it's custom cooler is good enough so i can save some money for other upgrades) and this motherboard. Also i d like to keep the case i ve already chosen if possible unless there is a good reason not to.


it is my mistake i've just noticed that you actually picked non k. 
picking i5 non k will drop price with about 30$ but still it will be better to keep aftermarket cooler.
case is up to you to decide. i've just pointed that for about same money you can have full tower vs mid tower.


----------



## Geladi (Feb 10, 2016)

Is there any difference between the midi and full? I mean besides the size. Also are there any thoughts about the gpu? And i noticed that you changed the psu aswell. Is 550 not enough?


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 10, 2016)

you cant go wrong with any of 980ti. the one you have picked is fine and with desent pricing (it isnt cheapest but it isnt much overpriced).
it is better to have higher tolerans of available power and since atm price is the same better go with bigger one.
bigger case let you have more space between components wich will make cooling easier but if you dont have enough spece for big case mid tower will do it fine (thou if you look at dimesions there is very little difference in size between enthoo luxe and 450).


----------



## R00kie (Feb 10, 2016)

Geladi said:


> plus i ve read that it's custom cooler is good enough so i can save some money for other upgrades


What custom cooler? the link you've sent doesn't have one. The skylakes do not come with stock coolers IIRC.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 10, 2016)

gdallsk said:


> What custom cooler? the link you've sent doesn't have one. The skylakes do not come with stock coolers IIRC.


non K come with stock cooler. only Ks dont have one.


----------



## R00kie (Feb 10, 2016)

ne6togadno said:


> non K come with stock cooler. only Ks dont have one.


Still better to get something a bit better, those things are only good for gathering dust.


----------



## trog100 (Feb 10, 2016)

the Artic i11 is a very nice little after market cooler.. mine knocked close to 20 C off the stock 4790K cooler and it runs much quieter.. there really is no point in not using one..

trog


----------



## peche (Feb 10, 2016)

let's get the things  straight here lads, for building a rig is always some things that we must know for giving advises…
how much money do you have for building a rig?


Do you want to Overclock it? OC gives great potential to the rig and also makes it faster and could better prepared for future new games and tasks,


what about your monitor resolution? 1080p? 1440p or 4K? video card is recommended according this, so it's pretty important, 


Do you already have something build? old rig ? this will help to see if there are some parts that can be re-used for saving the most money, every penny counts!


where are you from ?
 

Regards,


----------



## Geladi (Feb 10, 2016)

I guess my budget is arround 1700-1800 so I think it's enough to cover this build.
I haven't done any overclocking before so I have no idea how to do it, although I have used programs like MSI afterburned and I 've read that it's really simple (just raise the numbers and it's done). I m just kinda cautious because I don't want to ruin anything by OCing since I m paying that much for my desktop.
My monitor right now is 1080p and I m pretty happy with it. I might get a 1440p later on, but based on the benchmarks I 've seen this card runs fine on 1440p.
I currently have a 5 years old laptop so not really 
And lastly I am from greece (  I have already checked if those parts are available and they are, just a bit more expensive but they don't exceed my budget).
Also I think I should add some more info (my bad) about the reasons I need this pc. It's mostly for pure gaming ( I need it to run extra smooth at 60 fps with everything capped), but I m also using rendering programs, matlab etc at my spare time or for studying. Another thing that I 'd like is to have the pc work for quite some time and run things as I want to and if the time comes to do some upgrades, I 'd like to be able to do them easily and not have to remove half of the system in order to do so.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 10, 2016)

Why nvidia instead of AMD for graphics? Fury Nano+OC undercuts the 980Ti in bang for the buck.


----------



## Geladi (Feb 10, 2016)

Dunno I 've always supported Nvidia and wasn't really the AMD type.


----------



## peche (Feb 10, 2016)

grece mmm.... could you get parts for europe right?
take a watch to this list bassed on UK, your list, 
there is all the necesary hardware, also could upgrde cooling for a decent water cooler, 

Regards,


----------



## Geladi (Feb 10, 2016)

Yea as I 've said I already checked and those parts are available. Also I do have monitor, keyboard, mouse, headset/audio system so I won't be needing any of those. As for water cooling that was my original plan, but it's kinda expensive plus it needs the right service and it doesn't perform that much better than air.


----------



## peche (Feb 10, 2016)

Geladi said:


> Yea as I 've said I already checked and those parts are available. Also I do have monitor, keyboard, mouse, headset/audio system so I won't be needing any of those. As for water cooling that was my original plan, but it's kinda expensive plus it needs the right service and it doesn't perform that much better than air.


it does not need more, get an AIO and forget about maintenance, i can make a you a better list taking in consideration that you dont need peripherals & screen ...


----------



## Geladi (Feb 10, 2016)

Well sure! Just don't change the case  I have both midi and full tower options so I can change on which you 'd tell me to. Thanks a lot for the fast replies btw!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 10, 2016)

Geladi said:


> Dunno I 've always supported Nvidia and wasn't really the AMD type.



It isn't a time LOL you make them sound like second tier citizens. Right now they are one of the better values, at 1080P the 980Ti will likely perform better, but if you go 1440P or 2160P it's better to go AMD.


----------



## Geladi (Feb 10, 2016)

Well I don't plan on getting a 1440p monitor soon


----------



## cdawall (Feb 10, 2016)

Geladi said:


> Well I don't plan on getting a 1440p monitor soon



Save a couple bucks and go 980/390x then. For 1080P you really don't even remotely need a 980ti.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 10, 2016)

Geladi said:


> Well I don't plan on getting a 1440p monitor soon


you could be surprised how easy is to get 1440p or uhd
https://www.computeruniverse.net/en/products/90580806/dell-ultrasharp-u2515h.asp
https://www.computeruniverse.net/en/products/90605255/lg-27mu67-b.asp


----------



## cdawall (Feb 10, 2016)

ne6togadno said:


> you could be surprised how easy is to get 1440p or uhd
> https://www.computeruniverse.net/en/products/90580806/dell-ultrasharp-u2515h.asp
> https://www.computeruniverse.net/en/products/90605255/lg-27mu67-b.asp



Those are even expensive panels. AOC has a good 1440P IPS display that is under $280USD.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Feb 10, 2016)

Since you want to build this for hardcore gaming, I suggest you focus on the best MB you can, one made for OC'ing. When (not should) you decide to try OC'ing you will want some room to play around with, meaning you will need to keep the inside of the case cool as possible, and using Air Cooling just wont cut it. You video cared will create a lot of heat too.  The biggest advantage AIO water cooling has is that it moves your biggest source of heat (CPU) outside of the case. That is a good thing. Air cooling cant do that.

Using an AIO will give you room to orchestrate the case fans to move more GPU heat around and out of the case too.


----------



## Geladi (Feb 10, 2016)

Well I am just not that much into monitors yet tbh. As for the water cool I m up for suggestions, I have already posted the link with the parts so if you have the time feel free to play with it!


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Feb 10, 2016)

Geladi said:


> Well I am just not that much into monitors yet tbh. As for the water cool I m up for suggestions, I have already posted the link with the parts so if you have the time feel free to play with it!



Decide on a case and then do your research to find out what will fit in it.  Some sellers will not always list that kind of feature, but you can almost always guarantee the manufacture will. The NZXT case looks good to go for water cooling. NZXT even makes this AIO that should fit perfectly fine.

(used newegg in USA just for reference)


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 10, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Those are even expensive panels. AOC has a good 1440P IPS display that is under $280USD.


280?
not in eu https://www.computeruniverse.net/en...0000189/30009011/aoc-monitors-2560-x-1440.asp


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Feb 10, 2016)

ne6togadno said:


> 280?
> not in eu https://www.computeruniverse.net/en...0000189/30009011/aoc-monitors-2560-x-1440.asp


try converting 280 US dollars to your currency.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 10, 2016)

Ignore everyone telling you to OC... any decent processor and graphics card will run games fine without an OC. The only advantage overclockers see nowadays are in the 1-5 fps range on a good day with no wind and the moon a certain distance away (aka it's not worth it unless you enjoy doing it).


----------



## Geladi (Feb 10, 2016)

Well to start with I didn't intend to OC anyways. I was mostly worried about which card I should use and if something was wrong with the build


----------



## peche (Feb 10, 2016)

Geladi said:


> Well sure! Just don't change the case  I have both midi and full tower options so I can change on which you 'd tell me to. Thanks a lot for the fast replies btw!


i love that case lad, but it was not available in my country, then decided to get Commander G42 window, no regrets, plenty space, and also excellent design i love it lad!

Replaced in the older list:
Better Cooling, AIO water cooler that sure fits all your future needs and also fully compatible with your loved case, 
Better video card, will make your rig ultra capable of running whatever you want on full HD [1080 res ]
Better and more ram memory! for all your future tasks, 
Bigger HDD, mooooar space, better quality, 
Better Power supply! stay chill, nothing beats seasonic lad!
Most important, better processor, with all the saved money you could reach an i7! for the win! 

Here is your list!


Hoping it fits all your needs lad! i did like if were for me lad!


----------



## Geladi (Feb 10, 2016)

I don't mean to be rude but all I can see compared to this http://pcpartpicker.com/p/H2Mf3C is, 1. The K version of i7 and the z170 MB which both are for OC 2. WC + extra fans 3. Less SSD space 4. 100 more PSU power 5. Lower MHZ ram and finally 5. 980 instead of 980Ti , so it's pretty much mostly configured for OC (Which should explain the extra cooling) but degraded GPU wise. Please forgive me if I m wrong and as I said I don't mean to be rude in any way.


----------



## peche (Feb 10, 2016)

don’t be silly, I understand that you just want to build your rig according your needs, but there is nothing wrong having the rig ready for OC even when you don’t plan to OC it, "K" processors have the option to raise their clocks pretty easy also they come stock with a little bit higher clocks, all the compatibility in this build that I'm recommending ensures that you will achieve the maximum performance ff all the parts together and also if you will want in the future you will OC it a little bit, it's something that most advanced computer users will don at least once on their life's so don’t worry about it,

so let us know if there is something else more you want to know lad!
We are here to help each other!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 10, 2016)

peche said:


> don’t be silly, I understand that you just want to build your rig according your needs, but there is nothing wrong having the rig ready for OC even when you don’t plan to OC it, "K" processors have the option to raise their clocks pretty easy also they come stock with a little bit higher clocks, all the compatibility in this build that I'm recommending ensures that you will achieve the maximum performance ff all the parts together and also if you will want in the future you will OC it a little bit, it's something that most advanced computer users will don at least once on their life's so don’t worry about it,
> 
> so let us know if there is something else more you want to know lad!
> We are here to help each other!



You're not helping by continuously pushing OC'ing... The gains from a stable OC for gaming are minuscule and if you think otherwise you're fooling yourself.


----------



## peche (Feb 10, 2016)

well im just telling the benefits about somthing ... not pushing and its a well known case that people starts overclocking and getting pretty more involved into computers when have great hardaware and across the time lad...


----------



## trog100 (Feb 11, 2016)

Geladi said:


> Well to start with I didn't intend to OC anyways. I was mostly worried about which card I should use and if something was wrong with the build



you dont need water cooling ether.. all this air wont cut it stuff is total bollocks.. of course it will

as for overclocking.. its done for fun and is just another game.. i do it but i also know for sure i dont have to and certainly dont need to.. he he

basically if you really do need to overclock.. you need a better graphics card in the first place.. 

trog


----------



## Niteblooded (Feb 11, 2016)

Geladi said:


> I don't mean to be rude but all I can see compared to this http://pcpartpicker.com/p/H2Mf3C is, 1. The K version of i7 and the z170 MB which both are for OC 2. WC + extra fans 3. Less SSD space 4. 100 more PSU power 5. Lower MHZ ram and finally 5. 980 instead of 980Ti , so it's pretty much mostly configured for OC (Which should explain the extra cooling) but degraded GPU wise. Please forgive me if I m wrong and as I said I don't mean to be rude in any way.



I think you did a good job selecting parts in your original post.   The only thing that confused me was two 1TB HDDs instead of one 2TB HDD.   I think ne6togadno' suggested build was good too.  I did come up with slightly different build.   Granted the choice for these parts is based on the prices I see available in PCpartpicker so adjustments should be made depending on where you live.   For example, to answer the question in your original post it really should not matter which brand of video card you go with.   Go with the one with the best price and if prices are similar than go with the brand you feel most comfortable with but Asus, EVGA, Gigabyte, MSI all good and not much difference.   I will say that I personally don't with that 1 video card that is usually $10-20 lower than everything else in the same tier as the build quality always looks suspect to me but that's a personal hang up.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/wWnH6h

Only $5 more for a better PSU.   Case is personal so left that alone and the motherboard looks good for features and price so kept that too.   Greece is not an option in pcpartpicker and I'm not sure how much access you would have to a UK build so I just stuck with the US as your build was there for easy comparison.


----------



## Geladi (Feb 11, 2016)

The only reason I got 2 x 1 TB HDDs is because I want RAID 1. I also thought that the PSU might not be enough so thanks for that upgrade and for supporting the choises I made (feels good not to have your entire build replaced, which means that I just did a terrible job  ) Oh and I do appreciate that the GPU issue is finally cleared up.
By the way is there any difference between the fury and the hyperX fury?


----------



## R00kie (Feb 11, 2016)

Geladi said:


> By the way is there any difference between the fury and the hyperX fury?


Are we comparing a graphics card to a memory manufacturer, or am I just being a sperg?


----------



## Geladi (Feb 11, 2016)

Just comparing the 2 memories, since Niteblooded chose hyperX fury instead of the fury I had.


----------



## R00kie (Feb 11, 2016)

Geladi said:


> Just comparing the 2 memories, since Niteblooded chose hyperX fury instead of the fury I had.


It should still be the same thing, probably different descriptions.

Edit: Ah, my bad. The only difference between them is the frequency. You don't really need anything above what the cpu supports.


----------



## Geladi (Feb 11, 2016)

If I get a motherboard with higher frequency support will anything change? Or will it still not matter since the CPU doesn't support? Also is there any actual difference between the 2133 and 2400?


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 11, 2016)

ShiBDiB said:


> Ignore everyone telling you to OC... any decent processor and graphics card will run games fine without an OC. The only advantage overclockers see nowadays are in the 1-5 fps range on a good day with no wind and the moon a certain distance away (aka it's not worth it unless you enjoy doing it).



Nonsense.

I run a 120 hz panel and have an i5 3570k @ 4.2 Ghz steady coupled with a 780ti.

Want to know my bottleneck at 120 fps? CPU. That's right. 100% on one core and it hamstrings my fps minimum and average, and not by a little even.

If you aim for 60 fps tops, if you run a game that is 1 thread, you will also have situations where you are CPU limited.

The world of gaming is bigger than a few triple-A shooter releases buddy. When you build a system from scratch, today, with the knowledge that CPU advances in performance have begun stalling (because they have been ever since SandyBridge), and you put top end graphics in the system, overclocking is a no-brainer. It is worth the investment and a fast i5 is for gaming the ultimate cost-effective solution, spend the money you would spend on i7 Hyperthreading instead on better cooling and MB, and push the i5 K hard = better gaming performance at same price or less.

And the cherry on top; minimum frame rates benefit from a very fast single thread, even sub 60 fps this can be of influence. It benefits frame consistency. On quad core Intel, it is also managed out of the box in a way that it reduces multiplier at full load on all cores. You will notice that the max multi on a regular i5 will step back x1 or x2 when 3 or 4 cores are at work. An overclockable CPU allows you to remove that limitation. Even the worst binned K CPU has headroom on voltage as well, so underclocking at stock clocks is also an option. All beneficial to either performance or temps.

I have also seen people recommending an AIO instead of solid air cooling. Yeah. If you talk about nonsense investments, that there is a big one. An AIO either breaks the bank and gives you a few degrees C for it, or it is cheap junk at does a worse job than simple and cheap air cooling does. The big cooling issue today is different from what it was 10 years ago; with every node shrink, the concentration of heat becomes bigger and the surface to transfer and dissipate that heat becomes smaller. This is part of the reason why Ivy clocked less than Sandy Bridge (it wasn't just the TIM used).


----------



## Dethroy (Feb 11, 2016)

Geladi said:


> If I get a motherboard with higher frequency support will anything change? Or will it still not matter since the CPU doesn't support? Also is there any actual difference between the 2133 and 2400?



The difference is negligible, almost non existant.


----------



## Geladi (Feb 11, 2016)

Ah I see


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 11, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> The difference is negligible, almost non existant.



It depends a lot. Recent articles have shown that certain engines on Skylake really like the faster RAM, especially for minimum frame rates. Fast RAM on Skylake is the only way to get Fallout 4 minimum FPS not ducking below 30 fps on high end rigs.

The sweet spot for DDR4 on Skylake seems to be 2666 or 2800 at CL14/CL15, and it hardly costs more than the slower ones. RAM overclocking is making its return, it seems. (and before you mention this, yes this is with discrete GPU, not on IGP)


----------



## Dethroy (Feb 11, 2016)

Metro: Last Light & GTA V benchmarks (2133 - 3733 MHz tested)
Doesn't seem to do much in games... But since the price premium for DDR4 2666/2800 MHz is negligible, sure why not?


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 11, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> Metro: Last Light & GTA V benchmarks (2133 - 3733 MHz tested)
> Doesn't seem to do much in games... But since the price premium for DDR4 2666/2800 MHz is negligible, sure why not?



They test average frame rates, which is just about useless information. DDR speeds are all about latency = frame consistency = minimum frame rate and 99th percentile frames. In other words, the FPS metric that actually matters the most.


----------



## R00kie (Feb 11, 2016)

It makes a difference on an i3, and almost none on an i7.


----------



## Geladi (Feb 11, 2016)

Btw I am thinking about getting the MSI z170A gaming pro instead of the asus h170 pro gaming I picked,  just in case I use SLI or want to upgrade something in the future, and it kinda seemed easier with that one (Plus it also supports higher RAM frequencies). Your thoughts on this one?
Plus I couldn't find an i7 that supports higher than 2133, or they were way too expensive and I didn't check them at all.


----------



## rruff (Feb 11, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Save a couple bucks and go 980/390x then. For 1080P you really don't even remotely need a 980ti.



The real savings is dropping down to a 970, 290, or 390. 

If he is really on 1080p for a couple years, no need for better, and the FPS/$ drops pretty fast when you get above that point. 

For gaming, bang for buck is nearly always to buy a video card that will satisfy you for a couple years, and flip it and buy new every 2. Wait for a great deal. Similarly buy the latest MB, but not the best processor, and upgrade the processor after a few years. The i3-6100 is actually very viable for his current needs and cheap. Get an i7k down the road if necessary.


----------



## peche (Feb 11, 2016)

Geladi said:


> Btw I am thinking about getting the MSI z170A gaming pro instead of the asus h170 pro gaming I picked,  just in case I use SLI or want to upgrade something in the future, and it kinda seemed easier with that one (Plus is also supports higher RAM frequencies). Your thoughts on this one?
> Plus I couldn't find an i7 that supports higher than 2133, or they were way too expensive and I didn't check them at all.


what about the lists i made for you lad?
SLi is almost possible on every motherboard now days... and in personal opinion completely unnecessary ...


----------



## Geladi (Feb 11, 2016)

Yea I just want to be able to upgrade anything I 'd like to just in case. I checked your list when you posted it. It was really nice but since I m not going to OC the CPU I think I could save money (Non k 6700 and stock cooler) which would go into the 980ti. As for the MB you picked the z170 but the gigabyte one  I m asking about the msi gaming pro and if it's actually worth to choose it over the h170 for the reasons I stated on my previous post.


----------



## peche (Feb 11, 2016)

Geladi said:


> Yea I just want to be able to upgrade anything I 'd like to just in case. I checked your list when you posted it. It was really nice but since I m not going to OC the CPU I think I could save money (Non k 6700 and stock cooler) which would go into the 980ti. As for the MB you picked the z170 but the gigabyte one  I m asking about the msi gaming pro and if it's actually worth to choose it over the h170 for the reasons I stated on my previous post.


excellent wont overclock?
you could get another motherboards, like Gigabyte G1Sniper B7 , also compatible with Sli that you want, 
also you could use a better cooler, like the simple and always great hyper212Evo from Coolermaster...


----------



## HammerON (Feb 11, 2016)

Let us not derail this thread by arguing about the benefits, or lack of by OC the CPU for gaming purposes.


----------



## Geladi (Feb 11, 2016)

Yea, I think I have decided on what to get by now. I picked the MSI Geforce GTX980Ti Gaming 6G since as you guys said there is not much of a difference, I picked a 650W PSU and I m just thinking if I should get the MSI z170A gaming pro over the asus h170 pro gaming atx. Any info on this matter would be really helpful and appreciated!
Also I read that even if your CPU limits your ram speed (like the 6700 that has 2133 max frequency) there was a way to get your ram running at it's normal speed (i.e 2400) but I didn't quite get the way of how to do it.
This is the current build btw http://pcpartpicker.com/p/fMRTsY


----------



## peche (Feb 11, 2016)

well, im glad that you finally decided to get a build, 
when done let us know! also if possible make a project log!


----------



## Niteblooded (Feb 12, 2016)

Geladi said:


> Yea, I think I have decided on what to get by now. I picked the MSI Geforce GTX980Ti Gaming 6G since as you guys said there is not much of a difference, I picked a 650W PSU and I m just thinking if I should get the MSI z170A gaming pro over the asus h170 pro gaming atx. Any info on this matter would be really helpful and appreciated!
> Also I read that even if your CPU limits your ram speed (like the 6700 that has 2133 max frequency) there was a way to get your ram running at it's normal speed (i.e 2400) but I didn't quite get the way of how to do it.
> This is the current build btw http://pcpartpicker.com/p/fMRTsY



That is why I picked the 2133Mhz ram in the build I suggested.   When people complain they can't get their overclocked ram (anything over 2133) to work at the advertised speed it is almost always because they picked a non-K cpu.   You don't need higher frequency ram if you aren't going to overclock.   If it were me going with a non-K cpu build I would probably just stick with the Asus.    Lot of negative reviews on Newegg for that MSI - very high percentage of the reviews posted so that's not a warm fuzzy on quality control.   If you want future options available to you than a K-cpu and an OC capable board will have those options as people who overclock tend to like the latest and greatest tech and will pay for it.   That said, if you went with the build you are planning to go with I think you would be plenty happy and you won't miss much.   For example it doesn't have U.2 support but do you really want it?   No good reason for U.2 at this point.

As someone who used to do Raid 0, I don't really see any point in doing raid now with SSDs.   That is why the build I suggested had a 500GB SSD instead of the 250GB you have.   Put Windows, your most played games, and most heavily used programs on that and then use a normal HDD for data storage.   If you really want the storage drive to have extra speed than buy a WD Caviar Black.   Maybe a 500GB SDD + 1TB Caviar Black combo.   Though you know your storage needs better than we do.   I do recommend investing more money into SSD storage space than a HDD raid.   That is the one part of your build I don't like.   Other than that, looks great.

Since you will have a 980Ti, think about saving up money for a better monitor down the line.   I know you're happy now but 1080 will be getting phased out (more and more), especially a year or two from now.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Feb 13, 2016)

Niteblooded said:


> f you want future options available to you than a K-cpu and an OC capable board will have those options as people who overclock tend to like the latest and greatest tech


This. [I may not have been clear in my original suggestion but this along the lines of what I meant to say.]

Just because you dont want to OC doesnt mean you shouldnt dismiss buying a good overclockable board. Such boards are usually better made and still be considered a top board 2-3 years down the road. Should you ever decide [to learn] to OC either board is a good choice.

I agree with @Niteblooded on the SSD/HDD config. Once you get your base system built and running, its nothing to add drives later on. I have been planning on adding a 500gd or higher SSD which I will dedicate installing all games to. 

Raid might be nice and all but its really not needed if its a daily gamer.


----------



## Geladi (Feb 13, 2016)

Yea, after some research and chat I think this is going to be the final build http://pcpartpicker.com/p/9n22pg


----------



## trog100 (Feb 13, 2016)

i recon spending what you are spending (not exactly budget) the lesser cpu choice is a poor one but we could all pick and choose all day.. 

good luck with it.. 

trog


----------



## Geladi (Feb 13, 2016)

trog100 said:


> i recon spending what you are spending (not exactly budget) the lesser cpu choice is a poor one but we could all pick and choose all day..


What do you mean by that if I may ask?


----------



## trog100 (Feb 14, 2016)

Geladi said:


> What do you mean by that if I may ask?



i just think a 980 TI deserves the faster K cpu.. it seems a shame to have one without the other.. tis just my own thinking though.. its a fair bit faster out of the box even if you dont overclock it..
or to put it another way.. you aint skimping on the gpu so why skimp on the cpu.. 

trog


----------



## peche (Feb 15, 2016)

personal opinion, not getting a "K" Cpu and 1z170 board makes it boring, these processors are pretty easy to overclock and could bring better performance for extra fun !
also getting a ti variant of 980 for 1080p is to much, 
but i hope OP could get great times with that rig!

Regards,


----------



## Geladi (Feb 19, 2016)

peche said:


> well, im glad that you finally decided to get a build,
> when done let us know! also if possible make a project log!


I just finished my exams and ordered the desktop yesterday. There is a high chance that I will have it this week, since everything was available. I will come back when I have more info and will post some pictures when I receive it!
I would really like to thank you all for your assistance and your time spent to help me figure out what to do.


----------



## peche (Feb 19, 2016)

Geladi said:


> I just finished my exams and ordered the desktop yesterday. There is a high chance that I will have it this week, since everything was available. I will come back when I have more info and will post some pictures when I receive it!
> I would really like to thank you all for your assistance and your time spent to help me figure out what to do.


we are here to help each other lad


----------



## Vineet Reddy (Feb 23, 2016)

I would recommend you to spend extra $60 and go for i7-6700K instead of i7-6700
And MSI Armor 2X GTX980Ti is best at its price range.


----------



## peche (Feb 23, 2016)

Vineet Reddy said:


> 2X GTX980Ti is best at its price range.


why?
totally unnecessary ...


----------



## Vineet Reddy (Feb 23, 2016)

peche said:


> why?
> totally unnecessary ...


Yeh it is true but it is quiter than ASUS Strix, Zotac and other MSI model and fewith frames faster than Zotac and other MSI model


----------



## Vineet Reddy (Feb 23, 2016)

Even Strix is good but little noisier


----------



## peche (Feb 23, 2016)

not about noise, about the sli... totally unnecessary, a single 980ti could handle big resolutions... as far as we know ... OP is not interested on running 4K ... 
also asus model is no the best 980ti out there lad...


----------



## 64K (Feb 23, 2016)

peche said:


> not about noise, about the sli... totally unnecessary, a single 980ti could handle big resolutions... as far as we know ... OP is not interested on running 4K ...
> also asus model is no the best 980ti out there lad...



It's the name of the card MSI GTX 980Ti Armor 2X

He wasn't suggesting to SLI two of them.


----------



## peche (Feb 23, 2016)

64K said:


> It's the name of the card MSI GTX 980Ti Armor 2X
> 
> He wasn't suggesting to SLI two of them.


seeems legit, 
my bad...


----------



## 64K (Feb 23, 2016)

peche said:


> seeems legit,
> my bad...



No problem. It's probably not the first time that cards name has caused some confusion.


----------

